# Bathroom after dinner?



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi guys. Quick question... I've been noticing that almost immediately after Andie eats her dinner, she goes right into her litter box. Tonight, I kinda spied on her (haha) and noticed she was in fact doing "both." I just find it a bit odd that she is going to the bathroom right immediately after eating. I am afraid her food isnt agreeing with her. I had posted a few weeks ago about her food, and I was told it might be good to change it to a more expensive brand (she has been eating Meow Mix for 4 years... and I didnt know that it wasnt a good brand  ) I cant tell if she is having diarrhea... but it doesnt seem to be that. 
Anyways, call it paranoia, but I like to be sure! She is going to the vet for her annual checkup in 3 weeks.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cats usually go right away after they eat in the morning and I think they do b/c they usually sleep with me all night and don't really go. I can tell if the stool is diarreah like if its like pee.... yucky I know.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

*post-supper box visit*

It's called the "gastro-colic reflex." Eating triggers the impulse to go potty. I guess it's intended to make room in the gut for the next load coming down the pike! Usually it's more noticeable in dogs, which is why you take a puppy outside immediately after meals to potty train him.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

